# Busy Little Men!



## MildredM

Let's face it, it's the little things in life . . .


----------



## hotmetal

Those pallets could easily be Shreddies cereal. Poor little guy underneath! I also can't help but wonder if there's a correlation between amount of hi viz worn and amount of standing around not helping?


----------



## espressotechno

Only 2 hi-viz, so definitely not council workers....


----------



## Jacko112

Certainly no. "Men at work" signs anywhere either, hope the correct health & safety forms were completed along with a risk assessment?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


>


Are they trying to rescue a pal stuck further in?


----------



## hotmetal

Nah someone told them they were going to see Mr Bean


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> Nah someone told them they were going to see Mr Bean


...in that youtube channel.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


>


They definitely didn't pay attention when on the manual handling course


----------



## IggyK

Looks like they fighting for bean


----------



## jimbojohn55

*"I like big beans I can not lie, you little brothers **cant deny"*


----------



## Jacko112

If we plant this bean then...no wait, oh bugger wrong story


----------



## Missy

Are they about to drop it and start curling? Their posture certainly suggests so...


----------



## jimbojohn55

Missy said:


> Are they about to drop it and start curling? Their posture certainly suggests so...


Hi missy - Is that some kind of rapping dance move ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


>


The one on the right is saying "..Right, I'm going to kick this thing so hard, it'll go flying and hit Snakehips on the back of the head.."

One on left saying "..Flick?"

One on right "No, Kick.. I said Kick.."


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

did they find out about the typo and finally giving it a fix?


----------



## Stanic

Those glands were fit for fixing?









Beautiful work


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


>


..... if one more person passes by and says "Look at that knob, up there".......... I swear I'll.......


----------



## MildredM

Still busy . . .


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


>


News update:

Yesterday's problem with the tube that caused things to grind to a standstill, is in the process of being resolved.

A small crew have bean working throughout the night and have managed to locate a blockage.

Extraction has already begun and when asked if everything would be out inside, give or take, thirty seconds&#8230;&#8230;.the site foreman is quoted as saying " We will give it our best shot !"


----------



## joey24dirt

Snakehips said:


> News update:
> 
> Yesterday's problem with the tube that caused things to grind to a standstill, is in the process of being resolved.
> 
> A small crew have bean working throughout the night and have managed to locate a blockage.
> 
> Extraction has already begun and when asked if everything would be out inside, give or take, thirty seconds&#8230;&#8230;.the site foreman is quoted as saying " We will give it our best shot !"


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Snakehips




----------



## Rhys

Snakehips said:


> View attachment 30998


Oh FFS!!


----------



## Snakehips

Rhys said:


> Oh FFS!!


Is that in a nice way ?


----------



## Rhys

Snakehips said:


> Is that in a nice way ?


I literally spat coffee tea out.. which isn't as bad as coffee


----------



## MildredM

Dave and the crew have an unquenchionable thirst for coffee.


----------



## eddie57

MildredM said:



> Dave and the crew have an unquenchionable thirst for coffee.


@MildredM

5000 Badge / L-R / Monolith Titan Conical / HG-1 / OCD / Wenge LevTamp, Push, Pullman Big Step & Torr 58.4 / 15g & 18g vst / IMS 35μM / LDT / Barista Gear Titanium 300ml pitcher / LW Bean Cellars & Caddy / Decent thermometer / Ancap, Inker, Acme & Loveramics cups / Espazzola / Hottop / 3 guinea pigs / a dog / and a very lovely husband.... and too much time on your hands


----------



## MildredM

Tom's new job really takes the biscuit.


----------



## MildredM

Cup of instant Nescafé gets past forum filters *shock*


----------



## Hasi

Your hang-over must be terrible...


----------



## IggyK

MildredM said:


> Cup of instant Nescafé gets past forum filters *shock*


Chocolate sprinkles or cinnamon on top. Da police discuss the topic while on a coffee break, unfortunately the canteen only has packets of Nescafé gold blend lying around.


----------



## MildredM

Preparing enough beans for the forthcoming 6000th post-count party are keeping Dave and his team busy this afternoon.


----------



## MildredM

The pressure's on for Jim to get the glass cleaned before he knocks off for the night.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hmm. How did they get on the cup? That ladder doesn't look long enough lol


----------



## hotmetal

These are great! Very creative! But I want to know a) why you have Nescafe in your house, and b) how much of that very fuzzy bottle of (presumably) Jameson you had consumed prior to writing "unquenchionable"


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> These are great! Very creative! But I want to know a) why you have Nescafe in your house, and b) how much of that very fuzzy bottle of (presumably) Jameson you had consumed prior to writing "unquenchionable"


Thanks!

a) I want to know that too - it suddenly appeared in the props cupboard!

b) hic!


----------



## MildredM

Pete will be glad when the Monolith flat arrives.


----------



## hotmetal

Hatbean?


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Hatbean?


Crack(bean)head?


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> Crack(bean)head?


First or second?

Or are you suggesting he (Pete McCracken) hails from the tiny fishing port on the northern coast of the Outer Hebrides known as "Craicbhainnhaedh"? It's not just the mornings that are dark up there, you should see how they roast.


----------



## MildredM

Coffee-time soon, boys!


----------



## MildredM

Scaling The Monolith took Tony and his team to new heights.


----------



## Jacko112

A mon-umentous effort! Let's hope it was "flat"


----------



## MildredM

Mary thinks sweetners would probably be a healthier option.


----------



## MildredM

When Ken offered to go down the cellar for the beans he had no idea what he was letting himself in for.


----------



## joey24dirt

You should do greetings cards with these guys on them in various scenarios


----------



## Rhys

joey24dirt said:


> You should do greetings cards with these guys on them in various scenarios


I can imagine... Hmm, maybe we should suggest some scenarios









'Dr Fitz McCavity says your prostate exam was a complete success'


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> You should do greetings cards with these guys on them in various scenarios


Moo.com do printing with unlimited multiple images... Just if you did decide to branch out into producing cards... In between the icecream, the coffee, the embroidery, the menagerie, and the... Little men.  Do you ever sleep?


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> Moo.com do printing with unlimited multiple images... Just if you did decide to branch out into producing cards... In between the icecream, the coffee, the embroidery, the menagerie, and the... Little men.  Do you ever sleep?


Hehe! I think it helps not having kids! Well, grandchildren . . . And parents . . . And a TV . . .

looking at moo now, thanks


----------



## Obnic

I suspect a stop-motion film will be released soon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> I suspect a stop-motion film will be released soon.


Now that would definitely be a worthy project. Maybe have the little men making a coffee start to finish.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> I suspect a stop-motion film will be released soon.


 @Snakehips (calling very loudly)


----------



## MildredM

While the Busy Little Men put their plastic little boots up this afternoon Mary and the girls went to the fair.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> @Snakehips (calling very loudly)


Que ?

I've been busy.... what the devil do you want now ?


----------



## Batian

Snakehips said:


> Que ?
> 
> I've been busy.... what the devil do you want now ?


You may regret asking that question..............


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Que ?
> 
> I've been busy.... what the devil do you want now ?


Busy? Hiding, more likely









Anyway, Obnic has come up with a most wonderful, useful suggestion. You are just the chap, with your propensity to filming and what have you, to create an animated film involving the Busy Little Men. Of course, with my pudgy fingers it will be a trifle taxing positioning our 5mm little characters hither and yon, creating scene after scene - I know, let's have them making a cup of coffee no less! Why not let me send you a set of men over, I know how much you want to have a play with them . . . I am sure you will be able to spare the odd 300 hours setting them up!

That Obnic, he's full of good ideas!


----------



## Batian

Snakehips,

See what I mean.

With Ken Dodd and the Diddy Men waning, she is seeking world stage domination with MildredM and the Midget-men, following her recent theatrical success.


----------



## Rhys

Batian said:


> Snakehips,
> 
> See what I mean.
> 
> With Ken Dodd and the Diddy Men waning, she is seeking world stage domination with MildredM and the Midget-men, following her recent theatrical success.


Ken Dodd has his tickling stick, I wonder what MildredM has?

..maybe one of these..


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Busy? Hiding, more likely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Obnic has come up with a most wonderful, useful suggestion. You are just the chap, with your propensity to filming and what have you, to create an animated film involving the Busy Little Men. Of course, with my pudgy fingers it will be a trifle taxing positioning our 5mm little characters hither and yon, creating scene after scene - I know, let's have them making a cup of coffee no less! Why not let me send you a set of men over, I know how much you want to have a play with them . . . I am sure you will be able to spare the odd 300 hours setting them up!
> 
> That Obnic, he's full of good ideas!


Let me go think about it..... I could be gone some time.



Batian said:


> Snakehips,
> 
> See what I mean.


You were right... when will I learn?


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Ken Dodd has his tickling stick, I wonder what MildredM has?
> 
> ..maybe one of these..


Ordered!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Ordered!!!!!!!


A frightening thought !!!!!!!!

By jove Missus........what a beautiful day..... what a beautiful day for sticking a cattle prod up somebodies bum and saying...... "Oi!!! We want a moovie......... get a wriggle on!"


----------



## MildredM

Fred wasn't yolking when he said there'd been a bit of a bump.


----------



## MildredM

I blame @Missy


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> I blame @Missy


Awesome!


----------



## GingerBen

This thread is brilliant :0)


----------



## MildredM

GingerBen said:


> This thread is brilliant :0)


Awww Thanks


----------



## El carajillo

MildredM said:


> Fred wasn't yolking when he said there'd been a bit of a bump.


Was that Mildred driving her artic:whistle:


----------



## MildredM

El carajillo said:


> Was that Mildred driving her artic:whistle:


HOHO! You are not the first frien... I mean person to say this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

There, there, Marjory . . . it's no use crying . . .


----------



## MildredM

Stan and Bert add the final touches to bring the cups up to Mildred's high standards.


----------



## Snakehips

Level tamping........ nobody does it quite like Mildred!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Level tamping........ nobody does it quite like Mildred!


No, they don't.


----------



## MildredM

Howzat!

Geoffrey says we are playing in the cup next week.


----------



## MildredM

Graham isn't impressed with the local amateur roasters.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

Assault on Sugar-Lump Mountain.


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


>


That's a Turner Prize winner right there.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Obnic said:


> That's a Turner Prize winner right there.


'My cup'?


----------



## Snakehips

Obnic said:


> That's a Turner Prize winner right there.


Turner... or Turnip ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Turner... or Turnip ?


That's not very nice, is it. Your comment has reminded me though, I have the perfect photo for tomorrow.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Assault on Sugar-Lump Mountain.


A rather sweet example of cubism that M.

Roll on tomorrow !


----------



## Jacko112

Will they come to a sticky end?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> A rather sweet example of cubism that M.


Thank you for your critique.



> Roll on tomorrow !


Indeed!!


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Will they come to a sticky end?


You really don't know how close to the truth that is


----------



## El carajillo

Mildred you are going to have to write and illustrate some children's books or get out more.







:exit:


----------



## Stanic

These are wonderfully creative


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> These are wonderfully creative


Does that include my one Stan?


----------



## Stanic

Snakehips said:


> Does that include my one Stan?


C'mon you're included without ever mentioning, hissy fit..uups I mean hip


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> C'mon you're included without ever mentioning, hissy fit..uups I mean hip


Thanks Stan.... I think I like you.


----------



## Stanic

Snakehips said:


> Thanks Stan.... I think I like you.


I like you too who wouldn't like a guy with two jugs


----------



## hotmetal

I actually laughed out loud at that!


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> I like you too who wouldn't like a guy with two jugs


 Shall we take this to PM ?


----------



## MildredM

Keep still, Stan. One more turn and you should be nice and flat and level.


----------



## Stanic

well that flattened me out for sure


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! I remember the Flat Stanley stories. A bit of s harsh punishment for merely admiring a fellow's jugs though.


----------



## mcrmfc

First time I have seen these @MildredM....gobsmaked...it's a pretty niche market (no pun intended)...but you have really cornered it. Chapeau!


----------



## MildredM

Mourning coffee.


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Mourning coffee.


Hum, puns galore about crema torium and over roasted and dark side, and I am sure many more not suitable for a family forum!


----------



## Missy

I'm a bit perturbed by the chap on the end waving his hat!


----------



## IggyK

MildredM said:


> Assault on Sugar-Lump Mountain.


This reminds me of my first time descending down Snowdonia Miners Path.

The imagery is brilliant!!!


----------



## MildredM

Posting before our snow melts


----------



## Jacko112

Not quite latte art @MildredM. Perhaps an upgrade is required?


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Not quite latte art @MildredM. Perhaps an upgrade is required?


I had to sit in Star-froths for ages picking up tips how to do that


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Mourning coffee.


If that's Starbucks beans, I'll think you're too late for a burial as they're already cremated..


----------



## MildredM

No! Stop! Do the decent thing . . .


----------



## Beanedict

I enjoyed those pics so much! where can one get those little props? I think I am about to start a new hobby


----------



## MildredM

Beanedict said:


> I enjoyed those pics so much! where can one get those little props? I think I am about to start a new hobby


Thanks









The Busy Little Men can usually be found going about their busy little lives among the tracks and lanes of a model railway


----------



## Beanedict

MildredM said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Busy Little Men can usually be found going about their busy little lives among the tracks and lanes of a model railway


Ah, that's where they are from







thanks for letting me know. The compositions are amazing. When are you publishing a calendar then?


----------



## MildredM

Free Pour Friday? C'mon, Bert, let's show 'em how it's done.


----------



## MildredM

Nice of you to join me for coffee and a biccie!


----------



## johnealey

Really enjoying these and at some point a book of all photos...maybe even a "coffee table" book









(sorry it's Saturday and less caffeine than normal at this time, I would buy a book though)

John


----------



## MildredM

Major incident alert.


----------



## johnealey

oh no....I feel very ill now...very ill indeed.

Off to make a flattie to recover from the above (the only saving grace being that they are treating as toxic, should have a UN No!)

John


----------



## dsc

These are absolutely brilliant @MildredM !

T.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Major incident alert.


It's coffee Jim - but not as we know it.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

johnealey said:


> Really enjoying these and at some point a book of all photos...maybe even a "coffee table" book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry it's Saturday and less caffeine than normal at this time, I would buy a book though)
> 
> John


Agreed!


----------



## Batian

Mildred, brilliant.

Definitely a HAZCHEM incident. They are even wearing BA and the gear!


----------



## Jacko112

MildredM said:


> Major incident alert.


Can't believe that you even have that in your house @MildredM! Surely a forum ban must follow such an atrocity? Lol

And you can't say it's "just for guests "


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Can't believe that you even have that in your house @MildredM! Surely a forum ban must follow such an atrocity? Lol
> 
> And you can't say it's "just for guests "


Hehe! Props! Honestly, it's props! And it will soon be safely contained in a locked metal cabinet - the police are here now!


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> the police are here now!


I bet they'd like a nice steaming mug of it!


----------



## Stanic

I totally see you putting that glass full of evil into your shopping basket with disgust, hope you had gloves on


----------



## Jacko112

I think she secretly enjoys it!


----------



## igm45

Jacko112 said:


> I think she secretly enjoys it!


Me too,

It's not the first time....


----------



## Stanic

I think Mildred keeps stock for sister's visits


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> I totally see you putting that glass full of evil into your shopping basket with disgust, hope you had gloves on


I was so embarrassed when the Ocado man delivered it - I held it up and said something like, 'oh good! My friend will be so pleased I remembered her coffee!'


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> I was so embarrassed when the Ocado man delivered it - I held it up and said something like, 'oh good! My friend will be so pleased I remembered her coffee!'


Hamlet, Act 3 Scene 2, lines 220 to 221? !

But do not worry, the 'Free The Lincolnshire One' committee will raise the bail money.


----------



## Batian

Deleted duplicate reply.


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Hamlet, Act 3 Scene 2, lines 220 to 221? !
> 
> But do not worry, the 'Free The Lincolnshire One' committee will raise the bail money.


If I do lie and mean no harm by it, though the gods (and you) hear, I hope they (and you) will pardon it!


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> If I do lie and mean no harm by it, though the gods (and you) hear, I hope they (and you) will pardon it!


Touche!


----------



## xpresso

Really curious about the guy laid underneath, has the weight come on making him raise his feet .....

JWL.



MildredM said:


> Let's face it, it's the little things in life . . .


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Really curious about the guy laid underneath, has the weight come on making him raise his feet .....
> 
> JWL.


Your guess is as good as mine. He's still in a coma.


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. He's still in a coma.


Incline to agree, possibly overdosed on coffee...........

JWL.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. He's still in a coma.


he's got TICced (tamper induced coma)


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Really curious about the guy laid underneath, has the weight come on making him raise his feet .....
> 
> JWL.


I also meat to say . . . I think he probably has a couple more pressing things to worry about than his legs


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I also *meat* to say . . . I think he probably has a couple more pressing things to worry about than his legs


Is that meat....and two veg M ....... or are you just not talking b*!!*cks on this occaision?


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> I also meat to say . . . I think he probably has a couple more pressing things to worry about than his legs


What, like 'over extraction'?


----------



## MildredM

The Busy Little Men have taken time out to enjoy a busy little holiday today.

Are you coming in? The water is lovely and warm!


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> The Busy Little Men have taken time out to enjoy a busy little holiday today.
> 
> Are you coming in? The water is lovely and warm!


Is that cargo bike selling swimming trunks? Looks like the guy standing next to him needs a set.


----------



## Batian

Missy said:


> Is that cargo bike selling swimming trunks? Looks like the guy standing next to him needs a set.


That is surely Mildred and her soh?????


----------



## squiggs1982

MildredM said:


> Free Pour Friday? C'mon, Bert, let's show 'em how it's done.


Particularly like this one. Superb!!


----------



## Snakehips

Batian said:


> That is surely Mildred and her soh?????


No. It's @Missy should have gone to SpecSavers.


----------



## Stanic

squiggs1982 said:


> Particularly like this one. Superb!!


the depth of field work on that one is first class indeed


----------



## MildredM

It's back to the grind today . . .


----------



## MildredM

It's all hands on puck when there's an order for a triple layer coffee cake.










DISCLOSURE: While ALL images and ideas so far have been solely my own (Ian helped a bit too) this particular suggestion was sent in by a viewer, a Mr @Snakehips of Good Ideas Inc (but no idea of how to engineer them). While I am happy to take requests I feel it is only fair to inform you of my scale of charges. The day rate per Busy Little Men currently stands/sits/lifts/paints/or whatever at £255, a fee Snakehips was obviously happy to pay when he made his suggestion.


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> DISCLOSURE: While ALL images and ideas so far have been solely my own (Ian helped a bit too) this particular suggestion was sent in by a viewer, a Mr @Snakehips of Good Ideas Inc (but no idea of how to engineer them). While I am happy to take requests I feel it is only fair to inform you of my scale of charges. The day rate per Busy Little Men currently stands/sits/lifts/paints/or whatever at £255, a fee Snakehips was obviously happy to pay when he made his suggestion.


Methinks the Hissing One mis-heard your rate, he thought "I'll do it for 255" meant "Ready before 3pm!"


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> It's back to the grind today . . .


So that's how you get your pucks so level Mildred!


----------



## Snakehips

Drewster said:


> Methinks the Hissing One mis-heard your rate, he thought "I'll do it for 255" meant "Ready before 3pm!"


Right this minute, methinks the Hissing One is totally hissed off!

They promised to pay ME £255 for each idea published and so far I'm £310 out of pocket !!

It's a scam.... be warned...... don't deal with these people.


----------



## MildredM

Steady as she goes, Stan.


----------



## MildredM

LPC: Yes sarg, it's definately radioactive.

Workman 5: You better call in the corrective active programme team pronto. This is probably the most acute hazardous waste I've ever come across. My protective suit almost melted right off.

Workman 1: I dread to think what the reaction would be if it came into contact with water.

Workman 2: Milk would be worse.

Workman 3: Looks granular to me, that instantly tells me something.


----------



## MildredM

Friday night and the lights are low

Looking out for the place to go

Where they play the right music, getting in the swing

You come in to look for a king

Anybody could be that guy

Night is young and the music's high

With a bit of rock music, everything is fine

You're in the mood for a dance

And when you get the chance...

You are the dancing queen, young and sweet, only seventeen

Dancing queen, feel the beat from the . . . . headphones!!


----------



## Dylan

Just ventured in to this thread, read it from start to finish. Really great images Mildred and very inventive.

I'm hoping some kind of leak springs up next to that Nescafe to the horror of the work men, it's a disaster movie in the making.


----------



## Missy

Dylan said:


> Just ventured in to this thread, read it from start to finish. Really great images Mildred and very inventive.
> 
> I'm hoping some kind of leak springs up next to that Nescafe to the horror of the work men, it's a disaster movie in the making.


Crying over spilt milk kind of thing? Watching in horror as the foam creeps ever closer?


----------



## Dylan

Missy said:


> Crying over spilt milk kind of thing? Watching in horror as the foam creeps ever closer?


Yea, an ironic pun as well, as for them the spilt milk would be mixing with the biohazard-nescafe, and that is most definitely worth cryng over.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Stanic

Looks like the Cave of the ghost in Venezuela


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> Looks like the Cave of the ghost in Venezuela


That's exactly what I thought Stan !


----------



## MildredM

Looks upside down to me.










(I have another similar photo to this, from a slightly different angle. The reflection was somewhat rude though. You don't need to see that one)!


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> You don't need to see that one


I am pretty sure you are wrong!


----------



## MildredM

You know what's coming . . . .

So to speak . . . .


----------



## MildredM

Oh crikey, how did that happen


----------



## Rhys

Ooer missus!


----------



## hotmetal

Push indeed!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> LPC: Yes sarg, it's definately radioactive.
> 
> Workman 5: You better call in the corrective active programme team pronto. This is probably the most acute hazardous waste I've ever come across. My protective suit almost melted right off.
> 
> Workman 1: I dread to think what the reaction would be if it came into contact with water.
> 
> Workman 2: Milk would be worse.
> 
> Workman 3: Looks granular to me, that instantly tells me something.


The most alarming thing about this is the you have a jar of the stuff that cannot be mentioned!


----------



## Batian

Some touching up with a grindre.....?


----------



## Obnic

Blimey I was slow to see that.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> You know what's coming . . . .
> 
> So to speak . . . .





Obnic said:


> Blimey I was slow to see that.


But ............. you got it in the end !


----------



## Sheena_Lance

that's a nice one, they probably don't notice there are plenty of beans inside.


----------



## MildredM

The daily grind got him down . . .


----------



## johnbudding

These are so good, @MildredM, thanks for sharing! Please tell me you'll be selling prints in the not too distant future?!


----------



## MildredM

johnbudding said:


> These are so good, @MildredM, thanks for sharing! Please tell me you'll be selling prints in the not too distant future?!


Aww! Thanks very much







I am having fun taking the pics!

I hadn't thought of prints, I did get some A6 notecards printed after Missy recommended Moo. Happy to share some sometime


----------



## ashcroc

I'm waiting for the busy little book of busy little men to turn up on kickstarter. ☺


----------



## Kitkat

These would be great made into a calendar. I'd buy one!


----------



## Missy

ashcroc said:


> I'm waiting for the busy little book of busy little men to turn up on kickstarter. ☺


A proper busy book with a mix of full pics and "scenes" with half a dozen busy little men included so you can DIY on top of the pictures?


----------



## MildredM

Major Incident Alert: Hazardous liquid spillage of unidentified origin - absorbition likely to cause instant sickness.

Storing this chemical on the premises is being taken under advisement, it has been suggested there are grounds for forum ban.


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Major Incident Alert: Hazardous liquid spillage of unidentified origin - absorbition likely to cause instant sickness.
> 
> Storing this chemical on the premises is being taken under advisement, it has been suggested there are grounds for forum ban.


It's lush on icecream though. And it's not really coffee is it?


----------



## Rhys

I've thought of a good one to do, but dare I? Hmmmm....


----------



## MildredM

Missy said:


> It's lush on icecream though.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???? Oh. My.



> And it's not really coffee is it?


No it jolly well isn't coffee! Not even poured over Ice Cream. It's a biohazardous substance.


----------



## Missy

MildredM said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???? Oh. My.
> 
> No it jolly well isn't coffee! Not even poured over Ice Cream. It's a biohazardous substance.


Says the woman who owns jars and jars of instant... 

I actually meant literally that it's not coffee

Isn't it chicory extract? Or acorns or something?


----------



## Obnic

Missy said:


> Isn't it chicory extract? Or acorns or something?


It's the stuff that collects above your group head shower screen if you don't clean it daily.


----------



## Rhys

Obnic said:


> It's the stuff that collects above your group head shower screen if you don't clean it daily.


We get something similar out of the cats ears...


----------



## Obnic

Rhys said:


> We get something similar out of the cats ears...


Ewwwwwww!


----------



## mmmatron

A cfuk busy little men calendar would be awesome!


----------



## hotmetal

Er, confession time. I have fond memories of 'Camp' 'coffee' as a milkshake as s child in the 70s. I think it's alleged to contain traces of coffee, but chicory for added bitterness and with a ton of sugar to counteract the chicory. I think it's a bit confused as a product overall, and not really coffee per se, but not quite the satanic earwax it's made out to be. Probably good for making cakes and biscuits.


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> A cfuk busy little men calendar would be awesome!


Hehe! This takes me back to my guinea pig forum days! Fairy was the star of the calendar for 5 years running


----------



## MildredM

(I am pretty chuffed with this one!)


----------



## Dylan

Did you get a look at his face?


----------



## hotmetal

Cranksy! Was my first thought, until I zoomed in and of course you thought of it already. Balloon to cup was a double-take though!


----------



## MildredM

Dylan said:


> Did you get a look at his face?


No, but we did see there were two of them this time . . .


----------



## MildredM

Part 1: Hold on mate. It's a 15g weight limit, if you don't mind.


----------



## MildredM

Part 2: Now look what you've done.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Part 2: Now look what you've done.


Busy Little Men grind to a halt ?


----------



## MildredM

Fresh ground this morning.


----------



## MildredM

One not very busy little man . . .


----------



## Stanic

Hyperloop testing?


----------



## jimbojohn55

I'm waiting for the stop motion film of these little men https://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Stop-Motion-Animation


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> I'm waiting for the stop motion film of these little men https://www.wikihow.com/Create-a-Stop-Motion-Animation


That will be the Snakehips Produktions Department you need


----------



## hotmetal

Behind your fluffy exterior I think you have a secret dark side MildredM! I'm sure some psychologist would have a field day analysing how you keep creating scenarios where these little guys end up crushed under Push tampers, tube-train style bean hoppers and being ground into baskets! Maybe it's called Monolitheism or Distamper, or they might just declare you a Basket case (VST of course). Maybe the big question is, does your soul weigh 21g or 15? If the latter you're going to Londinium!


----------



## Banjoman

Possibly a side-effect of humidity in the kitchen?


----------



## Rhys

When you're hard at work drinking coffee, Mildred discovers when you've gotta go, you've gotta go....


----------



## Rhys

Snakehips went missing for a while as well, and was found doing his own pre-infusion.... Thought this coffee had a wee-ird acidity...


----------



## Batian

Rhys said:


> Snakehips went missing for a while as well, and was found doing his own pre-infusion.... Thought this coffee had a wee-ird acidity...





Rhys said:


> When you're hard at work drinking coffee, Mildred discovers when you've gotta go, you've gotta go....


Now you really are taking the proverbial......


----------



## Sheena_Lance

this one is so cool,so artistic.



MildredM said:


> No, but we did see there were two of them this time . . .


----------



## Snakehips

Rhys said:


> Snakehips went missing for a while as well, and was found doing his own pre-infusion.... Thought this coffee had a wee-ird acidity...


For many years now, pee-Infusion has been something that has tended to be done discretely, behind closed doors.

However, thanks to recent internet exposure it is, likely, set to become increasingly more mainstream.

If you are bursting to find out more, then you will no doubt be relieved to hear that the little known book

'Go With The Flow ' by Hugh Rynal, Stan Dupp and Will Wettit

is now available in revised form.

Aiming to cover just about everything, including flow rates, distribution patterns and much much more, this book is no longer just about hand held techniques!

For any lady wishing to have a crack at pee-infusion, there is now a section covering alternative techniques, with contributions by Anita Squott, P. Moore-Gently and Sue Kittwell.

And no need to splash out a fortune either. Prices have been slashed! You literally only need to be spending a penny.


----------



## MildredM

Yippee! It's Friday! Sweet shop day


----------



## MildredM

Little leather mats. Fitted while 'u' wait.

Please Note: Monolith grinder not included in this offer.


----------



## MildredM

Love is . . .


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Love is . . .
> 
> But is she riffling his back pocket....?
> 
> Oh, but I am a cynical old git!


----------



## Banjoman

Batian said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love is . . .
> 
> But is she riffling his back pocket....?
> 
> Oh, but I am a cynical old git!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a cynical old git, I was thinking more,
> 
> Love is ... matching your sweater to his hair colour.
Click to expand...


----------



## MildredM

Colin and his Busy Little Men have been busy at the landfill site today. What a pity they couldn't take it to the recycling plant.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Colin and his Busy Little Men have been busy at the landfill site today. What a pity they couldn't take it to the recycling plant.


It feels so wrong liking that image. I'm sure in a thousand or so years, our decendants are gonna wonder what the hell we were thinking.


----------



## MildredM

Great way to use all the left overs from that last job Cyril.


----------



## MildredM

So @joey24dirt that's how you got the lines on! You did a great job


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> So @joey24dirt that's how you got the lines on! You did a great job


Busted!!! Awesome shots


----------



## pgarrish

MildredM said:


> Colin and his Busy Little Men have been busy at the landfill site today. What a pity they couldn't take it to the recycling plant.


Anyone else read that cap as ' SUCKS' ?


----------



## KTD

MildredM said:


> So @joey24dirt that's how you got the lines on! You did a great job


That's brilliant


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MildredM said:


> Great way to use all the left overs from that last job Cyril.


This is ace!


----------



## MildredM

Life's a beach


----------



## MildredM

You think that's impressive - you should see the grinder.


----------



## rob177palmer

Just stumbled across this and thought of Mildred!










Sorry for lowering the tone


----------



## MildredM

Mine's a coffee


----------



## christos_geo

Oh no @MildredM! Chinese knock-offs on the loose. Double-backed when I walked past them!


----------



## MildredM

'Tamper' Hawks prepares to show a grommet his kickflip and nollie in the halfpipe.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> 'Tamper' Hawks prepares to show a grommet his kickflip and nollie in the halfpipe.


That's very clever M !

I see this being just the start of a global marketing campaign to promote @joey24dirt 's fabulous reclaimed skateboard handles.

Forget 'Dilly Dilly '.................. 'Show us your nollie !'


----------



## Dylan

Happened across this today - Doesn't say that Mildred was involved...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bf4SRgQn7rc/


----------



## ashcroc

Dylan said:


> Happened across this today - Doesn't say that Mildred was involved...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bf4SRgQn7rc/


Who is this Anita Cross & why is she taking credit for a guinea pig's photography?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Who is this Anita Cross & why is she taking credit for a guinea pig's photography?


Cheeky beggar!

*weekend name*


----------



## MildredM

The power of the PuqPress!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


>


Wait, has the raffle been announced and shipped already?!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


>


Mildred please tell me his work colleague is not inside the PF and about to confirm the tamping pressure







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Thar she blows!


----------



## Banjoman

"... brown gold, Lincolnshire tea ..." - to coin a phrase.


----------



## Banjoman

"... The next thing you know, Mildred's a millionaire,

The kinfolk said Mildred move away from there,

They said Californi-a's the place you oughta be,

So they packed up the truck and they moved to Beverly - Hills that is,

Swimming pools, movie stars"

(Paul Hanning)


----------



## xpresso

Banjoman said:


> "... The next thing you know, Mildred's a millionaire,
> 
> The kinfolk said Mildred move away from there,
> 
> They said Californi-a's the place you oughta be,
> 
> So they packed up the truck and they moved to Beverly - Hills that is,
> 
> Swimming pools, movie stars"
> 
> (Paul Hanning)


Yes, it was a bit Black & White then, TV that is.......... and 405 lines.

Apart from the black gold.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> "... The next thing you know, Mildred's a millionaire,
> 
> The kinfolk said Mildred move away from there,
> 
> They said Californi-a's the place you oughta be,
> 
> So they packed up the truck and they moved to Beverly - Hills that is,
> 
> Swimming pools, movie stars"
> 
> (Paul Hanning)


 I'm out there shootin' right now


----------



## Chap-a-chino

Banjoman said:


> "... The next thing you know, Mildred's a millionaire,
> 
> The kinfolk said Mildred move away from there,
> 
> They said Californi-a's the place you oughta be,
> 
> So they packed up the truck and they moved to Beverly - Hills that is,
> 
> Swimming pools, movie stars"
> 
> (Paul Hanning)


Elly May or Granny?


----------



## xpresso

Chap-a-chino said:


> Elly May or Granny?


What is it they say about a Ladies age.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> What is it they say about a Ladies age.
> 
> Jon.


"One should never trust a woman who tells one her real age. A woman who would tell one that would tell one anything."

He also had a thing or two to say about men (busy, little or otherwise) which I seem to recall spouting at some ex husband (when he bemoaned the fact I was 'just like my mother') in a dim and dark past life!

"All women become like their mothers. That is their tragedy. No man does, and that is his."


----------



## joey24dirt

I had no idea we employed busy little folk to clean the office equipment. Great to see them get a mention in the weekly dispatches


----------



## MildredM

"Brownfield site, Joe?"

"It's more than that, Doug. I'd say it could be activated sludge."

"Looks like an espresso effluent extraction well to me."

"While you pour over it then, I'll get the refractometer."


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> "Brownfield site, Joe?"
> 
> "It's more than that, Doug. I'd say it could be activated sludge."
> 
> "Looks like an espresso effluent extraction well to me."
> 
> "While you pour over it then, I'll get the refractometer."


Have you been following me at work?!


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I had no idea we employed busy little folk to clean the office equipment. Great to see them get a mention in the weekly dispatches


Do you ever get the feeling your internet use at work is being tracked?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> "Brownfield site, Joe?"
> 
> "It's more than that, Doug. I'd say it could be activated sludge."
> 
> "Looks like an espresso effluent extraction well to me."
> 
> "While you pour over it then, I'll get the refractometer."


Or maybe .. just maybe....... Jeez what was in that Indian Curry last night ...... it went right through me...

Jon.


----------



## Rhys

Think this one goes with the one I did



























*
Someone need to have a word with Mildred.. She needs some fibre in her diet..*


----------



## MildredM

Brew slurry, it's so good to caption!!

The other two pics from today . . .


----------



## igm45

@MildredM

Was this you too?


----------



## ashcroc

igm45 said:


> @MildredM
> 
> Was this you too?


Was wondering the exact same thing when I saw that yesterday.


----------



## MildredM

Hehe! No! I've seen it around a while though! We really need to get the Busy Little Men out to play. We seem to have more jobs and appointments to see to lately than usual but we should have a free half an hour this week


----------



## Beanedict

@MildredM,

I think homage to this classic would look quite good

















e.g.


----------



## MildredM

A demonstration in assembling the Espazzola with live audience (of one @Snakehips).


----------



## joey24dirt

Yes!! They are back. Definitely my favourite thread


----------



## MildredM

Oooooooh.......


----------



## MildredM

Time for some busy little spring-cleaners!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Time for some busy little spring-cleaners!


I was beginning to think you'd suffered a mass walkout or they had all retired with a decent redundancy package seeing you have a few bob and on a spending spree







.

Jon.


----------



## Nicknak

Seem to be all busy little ladies ...


----------



## Hasi

Dunno 'bout the gal pouring a water bucket into the hopper, tho. Are we sure she's following the instructions?


----------



## Nicknak

Rdt ??


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> I was beginning to think you'd suffered a mass walkout or they had all retired with a decent redundancy package seeing you have a few bob and on a spending spree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Spent the winter on the Costa LonDinium


----------



## Batian

The saying about here is, "If you want something doing, ask a busy woman!"


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Dunno 'bout the gal pouring a water bucket into the hopper, tho. Are we sure she's following the instructions?


DoH, it is a she your talking about --- sez he running for cover







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> DoH, it is a she your talking about --- sez he running for cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Yes! We don't faff about here with lens hood and puffers. You know where you are with a bucket of water (over your head, if you come a bit closer)!


----------



## joe

A missed opportunity for the worse pun possible.... The Costa Coffee.



MildredM said:


> Spent the winter on the Costa LonDinium


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Yes! We don't faff about here with lens hood and puffers. You know where you are with a bucket of water (over your head, if you come a bit closer)!


Well I was going to say I'll collect and save you doing the mileage, but if I need a brolly I'll nay bother...







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Spent the winter on the Costa LonDinium


Clearly see a German version of Ian on duty!


----------



## MildredM

The anti clumping brigade are going to be sadly disappointed.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> The anti clumping brigade are going to be sadly disappointed.


should've brought em here M'am!

For proper disappointment that is.

And your attendance


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> The anti clumping brigade are going to be sadly disappointed.


Love it 'M' .. simply love it ..... despite the limited cast ... one your best ...

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## MildredM

Sorry! Posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## MildredM

This one's for Ian ?


----------



## MildredM

Behind the scenes in the 'Blocks To Handles' factory today - I reckon that @Nicknak is sporting his best overalls especially for the occasion!

View attachment 30175


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Behind the scenes in the 'Blocks To Handles' factory today - I reckon that @Nicknak is sporting his best overalls especially for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 30175


 Love it


----------



## Obidi

MildredM said:


> Behind the scenes in the 'Blocks To Handles' factory today - I reckon that @Nicknak is sporting his best overalls especially for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 30175


 Hehe, that's brilliant!


----------



## MildredM

Thumbnails of most of the Busy Little Men to date:


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Behind the scenes in the 'Blocks To Handles' factory today - I reckon that @Nicknak is sporting his best overalls especially for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 30175


 Wow - your creativity goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Nicknak

We've been invaded ... is this another upgrade ???????..


----------



## Planter

Love these pics


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Behind the scenes in the 'Blocks To Handles' factory today - I reckon that @Nicknak is sporting his best overalls especially for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 30175


 'M' Those pallets I lent you were coloured ......

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Another polished performance ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Another polished performance ?
> 
> View attachment 30529


 Your attention to health and safety for your employees is not what it should be .. ????? The little lady should also have knee pads ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Your attention to health and safety for your employees is not what it should be .. ????? The little lady should also have knee pads ?


 I keep asking for them but Ian keeps turning a deaf ear ?


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Another polished performance ?
> 
> View attachment 30529


 A woman's work is never done ? now go make that coffee ?


----------



## Hasi

the world would be a sad place without these little hands...
Who on earth would paint Joey's handle stripes?
Who would keep the coffee equipment tidy?
Who could possibly carve awesome shapes out of burl wood blocks?

See, we desperately need busy little folk to make the world go round...


----------



## MildredM

M25 closed due to an accident. Expect delays with Easter egg deliveries ?


----------



## Agentb

The police will be along shortly. It looks suspiciously like a street party to me. ?


----------



## mctrials23

Amazing. These are cracking me up!


----------



## Deidre

MildredM said:


> M25 closed due to an accident. Expect delays with Easter egg deliveries ?
> 
> View attachment 37958


 You've made my day!???


----------



## MildredM

And people gathered around the pool . . . ah, those were the days ?


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> And people gathered around the pool . . . ah, those were the days ?
> 
> View attachment 38024
> 
> 
> View attachment 38025


 ... Is that a Robert Welch Radford Bright spoon that I see?


----------



## -Mac

Mildred, have you tried tilt-shift mode for pics?


----------



## MildredM

-Mac said:


> Mildred, have you tried tilt-shift mode for pics?


 Oooh no, I haven't. Will I need another lens? Used my macro when I took these (a year or so ago now).


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> ... Is that a Robert Welch Radford Bright spoon that I see?


 Nothing gets past you ? yes, it IS!


----------



## -Mac

MildredM said:


> Oooh no, I haven't. Will I need another lens? Used my macro when I took these (a year or so ago now).


 If you have a reasonably modern phone, the camera on there probably has it. Don't know beyond that, sorry.


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Nothing gets past you ? yes, it IS!


 Haha I remember wincing when I bought my 6 place set for them.


----------



## MildredM

A sneaky look behind the scenes at the Niche Factory - it's great to see their attention to detail 😁


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> View attachment 44414
> 
> 
> View attachment 44415


 Haven't spotted it listed in your signature, so is it fair to infer that you're not a member of the Niche owners club? 🤔


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> Haven't spotted it listed in your signature, so is it fair to infer that you're not a member of the Niche owners club? 🤔


 No , I'm not 🙂 I sneaked the Busy Little Men into the factory 🤣


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> No , I'm not 🙂 I sneaked the Busy Little Men into the factory 🤣


 Thought for a second you were preparing for the DSOL 😀

Glad to see social distancing being taken seriously with your little men - no face masks though 😷


----------



## MildredM

Marocchino said:


> Thought for a second you were preparing for the DSOL 😀
> 
> Glad to see social distancing being taken seriously with your little men - no face masks though 😷


*
Legitimate reasons not to wear a face covering
*

You do not need to wear a face covering if you have a legitimate reason not to. This includes:



if putting on, wearing or removing a face covering would cause you severe distress


_It *would* (cause ME much distress trying to fit the little blighters in place)_ 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> *
> Legitimate reasons not to wear a face covering
> *
> 
> You do not need to wear a face covering if you have a legitimate reason not to. This includes:
> 
> 
> 
> if putting on, wearing or removing a face covering would cause you severe distress
> 
> 
> _It *would* (cause ME much distress trying to fit the little blighters in place)_ 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


 As an employer of little men, I'm glad to see you take your duty of care responsibilities seriously - getting them to wear safety glasses and protective gloves must be an absolute nightmare 😂


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> A sneaky look behind the scenes at the Niche Factory - it's great to see their attention to detail 😁
> 
> View attachment 44412
> 
> 
> View attachment 44413


 No 'LockDown' Mildred ...... AaaHHhh of course essential work and key workers otherwise everything would 'Grind' to a halt .

J.


----------



## coffeeWhippet

-Mac said:


> If you have a reasonably modern phone, the camera on there probably has it. Don't know beyond that, sorry.


 Am curious though why you suggested the tilt shift? Tilt shift is often used to simulate tiny scenes because it can create a narrow depth of field on a subject such as a large landscape where your eye is used to seeing a large depth of field... It's other use is to minimise the converging lines distortion on large landscapes but modern post processing software such as lightroom does a pretty good job at lens correction already... Sorry for asking so late - have only recently joined the forum. Really loving @MildredM's mini people scenes though - think the little people working the coffee shift deserve their own instagram account!


----------



## -Mac

To make it seem even tinier.


----------



## Rapid

You are still fun after all Millie 😂


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Magnificent!


----------



## KTD

@MildredM drops the mic 🤣


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Just giving these old HasBeans a decent send off.


 A decent send off, for beans. 😺


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Mildred there, being all dull and boring as usual :classic_happy:


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Just giving these old HasBeans a decent send off. They were past their sell by date 😁


 Many years ago (early 80's) I had a couple of friends - Group Captain Philip Heal and Lieutenant-Colonel Philp Worrall. Some people many people considered them both to be "bit of an old woman", "has beens" and past their sell by date.

Philip Heal was in his early 70's I think and Worrall maybe couple of years younger.

Philip Heal had had an interesting career.... His flying career went from flying bi-planes through to jet fighters. (if you have any interest do a google for Philip William Dunstan Heal)

Philip Worrall was the most gentle and self effacing man - some even considered him "bumbling" it was know he had spent some time during the war in the vicinity of Greece... He however claimed he passed through and the only Greek he knew was "Can I have the use of your donkey?".

Philip was actually a member of the SOE (Special Forces forerunners of SAS/SBS etc). And spent "some time" in the greek mountains. You can search for him too - Philip Anthony Worrall.

I am sure the fun little cartoon was just that "a bit of fun" and wasn't intending any disrespect to any has-beens/long past sell by dates etc - but it struck a chord with me.


----------



## MildredM

The finishing touches 😁


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> The finishing touches 😁


 Are they going to do the "5" ?😺


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Are they going to do the "5" ?😺


 Don't be maaaaad 🤭🤣


----------

